# Ridley Noah SL



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Ridley's new Noah. Pretty sweet looking.


----------



## bikesinmud (Jan 1, 2005)

Nice looking bike for sure. 
I'm wondering why no integrated brakes?


----------



## Quico12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Please tell me how does it ride?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Quico12 said:


> Please tell me how does it ride?


Wish I could tell you, I don't own one. :cryin:


----------



## PeaBrain (Dec 23, 2010)

This model has been in production long enough now but I'm still having problems finding pricing in the USA. I've seen them for around $3000 and another site for around $4000. That's a pretty big difference. But neither have stock yet. There is a lack of details. I want more details. It's hard enough to try to make purchases on the internet without actually seeing a bike up close and personal. Ridley better get on the ball.


----------



## eurotruck (Jul 8, 2009)

Great riding bike! It's very lightweight and responsive, as well as being really comfortable on longer rides. After coming from an ISP bike, the adjustable seat post is so nice.

Any questions or other photos needed, just ask.

I really love this bike!


----------



## kuotaking.cs (May 27, 2015)

Does it come in any other colors...what sizes?


----------

